# Cuales son las preposiciones en Rumano



## jeterinmicipen

alguien me podría resumir la preposiciones en Rumano con algún ejemplo.


----------



## mikey21

1. simple (un singur element): a, catre, contra, cu, de, fara, in, intru, la, langa, pe, pentru, pana, pe, sub, peste, printre, prin, dupa, drept, asemenea, datorita, etc..

2. compuse (din doua sau mai multe prepozitii simple): de la, de catre, de pe, fara de, pe la, de pe la, de pe langa, de peste, pe langa, pe sub, de pe sub, de sub, pana pe la, etc..

3. locutiuni prepozitionale (grupuri de cuvinte cu inteles unitar care au rolul unei prepozitii): alaturi de, dincolo de, in afara de, in sus de, in jos de, la dreapta, la stanga, de jur imprejurul, in fata, in spatele, in dosul, indaratul, in urma, de-a lungul, de-a latul, din pricina, cu exceptia, in privinta, de dindaratul, pe dinaintea, pe dinafara, conform cu, contrar cu, cu tot, cu toata, in loc de, fata de, relativ la, potrivit cu, la un loc cu, impreuna cu, cu privire la, inainte de, etc..

Pero hablando de ejemplos, va a tomar demasiado tiempo. Pregunatanos si hay dudas sobre algunas.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

A: A iubi înseamnă a ierta. - Amar significa perdonar
CĂTRE/SPRE: Mama se îndreaptă către / spre magazin. - Madre se dirige hacia la tienda - va para la tienda.

CU - (printre putinele propozitii care cer articolul hotarat): Am tăiat carnea cu cuţitul. -Corte la carne con el cuchillo.

DE: Fusta mea e de lână. - Mi falda es de lana
DE şi LA  Trenul merge de la Braşov la (până) Bucureşti. - El tren va desde Braşov a (hasta) Bucarest.
LA: Unde mergi? La Braşov. - ¿Adonde vas? A Braşov.

FĂRĂ: Aş vrea un ceai fără zahăr. - Quisiera un te sin azucar.

ÎN: Verişorul meu locuieşte (stă) în Bucureşti. - Mi primo vive en Bucarest.

LÂNGĂ: Teatrul e lângă cinema. - El teatro esta al lado del cine.

PENTRU: Cartea e pentru profesor. - El libro es para el profesor.

PE Cartea e pe masa - El libro esta en/encima de la mesa.

Estas son las mas importantes preposiciones.
Un saludo.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Multumesc mult. Los ejemplos vienes genial, es que estoy estudiando Rumano, y no controlo bien cuando usar  in cuier, pe masa etccc.

MYKEY21, me puedes poner un ejemplo con todas ellas, te rog. o es mucho pedir?


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Te pondre yo mas ejemplos mañana o este fin de semana, ahora no tengo tiempo. Si se me olvida, mandame un mensaje.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Vale, un ejemplo con cada una, si no te importa. Las más problemáticas con el español suelen ser "pe" "in" Y " La", creo no?

Me suena que intru es dentro de, pero no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo, ni con contra.


----------



## mikey21

La verdad es que no tengo bastante tiempo para darte un ejemplo con cada una, además no estaría bastate (porque *), pero puedo contarte más sobre "pe", "în" y " la"

"La" está fácil, se traduce como "a", "al" y "a la"
Mergem la mine acasă / la cinema / la magazin
Vamos a mi casa / al cine / a la tienda

Pero "quiero conocer *a* Maria" es "vreau s-o (să o) cunosc *pe* Maria" y no "vreau s-o (să o) cunosc *la* Maria".

También "în", más o menos fácil: en
Cred în Dumnezeu
Creo en Dios

Suntem in Barcelona
Estamos en Barcelona

Pero, otra vez, "ir *en* coche" es "a merge *cu* maşina" y no "a merge *în* maşină"
"en invierno" es "pe timp de iarnă"

Para aclarar la cosa:
"Pensarse *en* ella" ("to think *of* her") "A se gândi *la* ea"
"En" en general en se traduce "în" (rumano) o "in" (inglés), pero aqui es "la" y "of" y la preposición "of" en general es "de" en castellano y rumano  ...

...lo que quiero decir es que:

*)





> [...]It is for this reason that prepositions are one of the most difficult aspects of a language to learn for non-native speakers. In some cases, the preposition is not translated from one language into another, and is thus omitted.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postposition



Al respecto de "pe"...¡dios mio!


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

ok, jeterinmicipen, te voy a poner mas ejemplos:

SUB: Cartea e sub masă. - El libro esta debajo de la mesa.

SPRE: Merg spre şcoală - Voy hacia el colegio.

DUPĂ: Am ajuns la hotel după (ora) 3. - Llegue al hotel despues de las 3.
ÎNAINTE DE: Am plecat de la hotel înainte de (ora) 5. - Me fui del hotel antes de las 3.

A: Miroase a peşte - Huele a pescado.

CE (aunque no es proposicion):
Fă ce spun eu - Haz lo que digo. (o: Fă cum spun eu- Fă ca mine.)

CA: Este alb ca zăpada - Es blanco como la nieve.

DIN: Scaunul e din lemn (o: de lemn): La silla es de madera.
       Monica e din Galati. (o: de la Galati) Monica es de Galati.

DATORITA: Am trecut (luat) examenul datorita colegei mele - Aprobe el examen gracias a mi compañera.

PRIN: Se plimbă prin pădure cu câinele - Esta dando un paseo por el bosque con el perro.

ÎMPOTRIVA: S-a dus la Bucureşti împotriva voinţei mele - Se fue a Bucarest en contra de mi voluntad.

ÎMPREUNĂ CU: A mers la cumpărături împreună cu bunica ei. - Fue de compras junto con su abuela.

DINCOLO DE: Magazinul se află dincolo de teatru - La tienda esta mas alla del teatro.



Apropo, jeterinmicipen, locuim în acelaşi oraş.


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

Încă una:
PE: Locuieşti pe aici (prin zonă)? - Vives por aqui?


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Se declina también en el mismo, misma, mismos, mismas como en acelasi, cómo son?


----------



## mikey21

masc sg - acelaşi (el mismo) (eu) merg/mergi/merge/mergem/mergeţi/(ei) merg la acelaşi magazin (voy/.../van a la misma tiena, porque "tienda" es s.f. y "magazin" es s.n.)
fem sg -- aceeaşi (la misma) am/avem aceeaşi problema (tengo/tenemos el mismo problema)
masc pl - aceiaşi (los misoms) (eu) sunt/eşti/este/suntem/sunteţi/(ei) sunt aceiaşi de ieri (somos/sois/son los mismos que ayer)
fem pl -- aceleaşi (las mismas) venim cu aceleaşi fete (venimos con las mismas chicas)


----------



## jeterinmicipen

Multumesc Mikey, me puedes poner otro ejemplo con otro, otra, otros, otras, el otro, la otra, los otros, las otras, te rog.


----------



## jeterinmicipen

ya veo que te has adelantado gracias


----------

